# Blue Angelfish from Fairdeal...



## laurahmm (Apr 1, 2010)

Hi Everyone, 

Just posting some pictures for those interested in or curious as to what these gorgeous blue angelfish from Fairdeal look like... I'm going to post pictures of the juvies and what they look like grown up...The first one is a silver ghost widefin pearlscale. The second one is a smokey paraiba and the last one is my pride and joy, a smokey pinoy. I think he's a male and trying to find the right female for him... I'm really surprised his finnage grew out so nice... he looked like a standard when I first got him but he's absolutely gorgeous in real life...the picture doesnt do him justice...

I'm planning on doing another order from Fairdeal so let me know if anyone else is interested... thanks!


----------



## Jorg (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi Laura I got some angels a couple weeks ago from fairdeal that I am growing out a bit for him. I'm pretty sure he mentioned that they were for you.


----------

